# Looking for something to partner my Aergrind



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,

Got the itch to buy something new to complement my new Aergrind and wondered what everyone would recommend on here. I have a CCD so maybe that's sufficient but I have my eye on an Espro Press too. Are all of these various brewed coffee devices just more about personal preference or do some actually make a better cup than others?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not sure about those but it pairs lovely with an aeropress.

The aergrind is designed to fit inside the aeropress and since I upgraded y rhinowears with an aergrind my coffee is a different league.

Aeropress is so versatile and once you get the hang of it it's hard to make a bad cup.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Kyle T said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the itch to buy something new to complement my new Aergrind and wondered what everyone would recommend on here. I have a CCD so maybe that's sufficient but I have my eye on an Espro Press too. Are all of these various brewed coffee devices just more about personal preference or do some actually make a better cup than others?


Better is subjective.

Have you tried any of the drip coffee brewers like V60, Kalita etc...? You'll get a different type of cup from immersion. Only you can say if it's better.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

You can try making Turkish coffee using an ibrik/cezve


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Step21 said:


> Better is subjective.
> 
> Have you tried any of the drip coffee brewers like V60, Kalita etc...? You'll get a different type of cup from immersion. Only you can say if it's better.


I've got a clever coffee dripper so for now i will give that a try, i may well pick up an aeropress too but for some reason i just like the look of the espro press.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Not sure about those but it pairs lovely with an aeropress.
> 
> The aergrind is designed to fit inside the aeropress and since I upgraded y rhinowears with an aergrind my coffee is a different league.
> 
> Aeropress is so versatile and once you get the hang of it it's hard to make a bad cup.


Whats your go to recipe for your Aergrind/aeropress? Do you tend to stick to lighter roasts for brewed?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

16g in, fill aeropress, inverted. 10 stirs, no bloom, 2 mins steep for lighter roasts, 1.5 for darker. Works every time - wonderful.

Funnily enough I had my first light roast the other week with it - Brazilian bobolink.... tasted fantastic, I'm not sure if all light roasts taste like this.

I usually use the same beans I have for espresso ie chocolatey dark roasts.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

How much water you putting in for 16g? Do you set your Aergrind to the recommended setting of 2.4 for aeropress?

I might give the brazilian bobolink a try where did you get it from?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Bobolink was from Union, they were doing a deal, bag of Bobo and bag of Revelation for a fiver. You guys should try a 20 minute steep in the AP. I was expecting it to be over and bitter, but it was actually sweeter and cleaner than the 2 minute version. Mark posted instructions for it somewhere. I think it's 14g and 250 ml in the AP, non inverted, straight in from the kettle, quick stir, then 20 minutes later lift out the plunger and let it drip under gravity. Surprisingly sweet.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Kyle T said:


> How much water you putting in for 16g? Do you set your Aergrind to the recommended setting of 2.4 for aeropress?
> 
> I might give the brazilian bobolink a try where did you get it from?


I'm filling the aeropress though not sure what volume that is.

Not sure what 2.4 means on the aergrind - I basically adjusted the grind until it had a consistency of table salt and then did trial and error on taste - I've ended up at setting 6 on mine.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'm filling the aeropress though not sure what volume that is.
> 
> Not sure what 2.4 means on the aergrind - I basically adjusted the grind until it had a consistency of table salt and then did trial and error on taste - I've ended up at setting 6 on mine.


If you turned your dial clockwise until it's tight it should be lined up with number 1. From there each full rotation anti clockwise counts as 1. So 2.4 means 2 full rotations and then after the 2nd full rotation you continue turning the dial until you reach number 4. Hence 2.4. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Bobolink was from Union, they were doing a deal, bag of Bobo and bag of Revelation for a fiver. You guys should try a 20 minute steep in the AP. I was expecting it to be over and bitter, but it was actually sweeter and cleaner than the 2 minute version. Mark posted instructions for it somewhere. I think it's 14g and 250 ml in the AP, non inverted, straight in from the kettle, quick stir, then 20 minutes later lift out the plunger and let it drip under gravity. Surprisingly sweet.


Thanks for the info. Does the coffee stay warm in the AP for 20mins?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Depends on how hot you like to drink it, but yes, it's not the same as if you made a coffee in a cup and forgot to drink it for 20 mins. It's actually a good temperature (I do warm the mug just before plunging).


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

How does specialist coffee fair with the method? (Turkish Coffee) Grew up with the stuff mostly used we Brazilian Minas Gerais probably poor quality. Defiantly on the list to try with. Is Aergrind just a smaller version of the knock family anything updated.

+1 for the drips/pour over. Lately fallen out of love with Aeropress.


----------

